
Bloomberg reassessing campaign after dismal Super Tuesday performance - xivzgrev
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/04/politics/bloomberg-campaign-super-tuesday/index.html
======
xivzgrev
I’m pretty surprised Bloomberg is surprised. People don’t just vote for
presidents willy nilly (trump being an exception). You need to build trust and
trust takes time, not money. Biden has built a brand over the last 12 years.
Sanders has been in the national spotlight for the past 4. Bloomberg shows up
late last year and...wants to make a serious run?

It IS impressive how much ground he has gained. So his message and reach is
working. But he never had time on his side and it was a fool’s errand from the
beginning. He should’ve started as soon as trump was elected. Things could be
very different now.

I feel like one good friend of his could’ve saved him all this trouble (and
burned money), had he listened. He either surrounds himself with yes men (oh
you want to run that would be so great!) or doesn’t listen to good advice.

~~~
mytailorisrich
As you say Biden (who is Bloomberg's real competition) is too established but
if Biden had not run then most of his supporters would likely had moved to
Bloomberg who would have had a very good shot.

